# Great news!!!!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The test results are in...

Avery's tumor was grade 1, she said they were able to get great margins and she feels it is unlikely it will spread or come back!!!! If I could do back flips I so would be right now.

On another note any suggestions on things to keep Avery's mind busy while we are waiting for the stitches to come out? So far he's been very good, but I'm assuming in the next couple of days we will have some cabin fever going on. I have two kongs that I have been stuffing regularly and he's got his nylabones but those get repetitive after a while...im Trying to stay away from light toys as I don't want him jumping around throwing them everywhere. I haven't even been walking him cause I really want to give that leg time to heal.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

GREAT NEWS!!!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!

Everlasting treat balls are GREAT - nothing healthy in them for dogs though. But, they do keep them busy, for awhile anyway.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Does your dog chuck them all over the house? I have one but Avery makes a mess with it lol


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Glad to hear everything came out ok


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

That is fantastic news!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

No suggestions for "cabin fever" but so happy for the good news from the tumor standpoint :happy:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Mine spend a very long time with frozen beef ribs. Shade will go for a couple of hours with a set. Rocky loses interest in about an hour (once the meat is gone, but he's not a chewer). 

Then there's always non-stop belly rubs!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

What wonderful news!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

That is wonderful! I'm so glad to hear it.

Did you ever solve your e-collar problem or did he quit licking? Last I heard you had your BF staying with him.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

That is AWESOME!!! So glad to hear it!!

Are those sorts of tumors common in bully breeds and their mixes?


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Caty M said:


> That is AWESOME!!! So glad to hear it!!
> 
> Are those sorts of tumors common in bully breeds and their mixes?


Very common in boxers.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

AWESOME!

Get him a pig head  That will take up his time.


----------

